# rb25det parts?



## DriftVader (Jan 12, 2004)

*rb25det shifter*

couldnt find this anywere in forum, but does any one know if any nissan rwd shiter will work in a rb25det? 
and if some one could tell me how do you delete threads? i didnt mean to post this as a new thread. :dumbass:


----------

